# Alpha Legion + Demon Prince?



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

I just read the blurb on "Hunt for Voldorius" a novel about hunting down an Alpha Legion Demon Prince.

Without spoiling the book in any way, I was wishing to clarify the nature of the Alpha Legions relationship to chaos, I read the HH book "Legion" and the means that the Alpha Legion were brought to the side of chaos. 

I was under the impression that the Alpha Legion were similar in attitude to the Night Lords towards chaos ie totally ambivalent. Does this mean that the Alphas have gone from merely siding with chaos for political reasons given to them by the farseers to all out demonic servitude.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

While it's possible that the majority of Alpha Legion have resisted the lure of Chaos there have been some to fall over the last 10K years.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

There are a few possibilities here. 

1. The Alpha Legion willingly serve Chaos and Horus and "appeared" to side with the Cabal as a way to root out and destroy them. 

2. The Alpha Legion are still being manipulated by the Cabal and thus by extension this Daemon prince fits into their machinations also.

3. The Alpha Legion sided with the Cabal but some or all were corrupted along the way.

The third reason seems the easiest to swallow but I can't rule out any.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> 1. The Alpha Legion willingly serve Chaos and Horus and "appeared" to side with the Cabal as a way to root out and destroy them.


A few reasons, one posted above.

1. Basically the Alpha Legion sided with Horus and eventually Chaos, but just pretended to still serve the Emperor. They are kind of like that.

2. They don't really support anybody fully and they have their own plans and motives for doing things.

3. After 10,000 years they would be corrupted by Chaos, even if they are serving the Emperor, they can still be corrupted by Chaos, albiet in their eyes turning it against the Chaos itself.

But don't forget they were told the Imperium would be defeated one way or the other, it is just a quick demise would be better for the Galaxy as a whole, whereas the slow death is bad for everyone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MuSigma said:


> Does this mean that the Alphas have gone from merely siding with chaos for political reasons given to them by the farseers to all out demonic servitude.


That's working under the assumption that the Alpha Legion fully complied with the Cabal's wishes.

But regardless of people's interpretations of _Legion_, there are undoubtedly some (at the very least) Alpha Legion warbands or cells that are fully devoted to chaos.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, i mean hell, Astartes from all the original nine loyalist legions have fallen to chaos, there is no reason to believe groups or even all of the Alpha Legion would also have fallen after 10,000 years of fighting on the side of chaos, pretending to or not.


----------



## Imperial Valor (Sep 1, 2010)

Even the Imperial Fists!!??
I always thought they were the most anti-chaos you could get,
and now I just remembered reading that the Grey Knights are the only ones to have never been corrupted by Chaos.

I still have some hope for the Alphas, that some of them are still loyal...
but this is seeming less and less likely.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Thankyou gentlemen - excellent information

I do remember reading that there is a schism in the night lords about serving chaos fully.

Kurze is reputed to have said something like "why should I worship the chaos gods, they have no god of fear, for that is me."


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well first time I saw something with the Alpha Legion was DOW original game. That showed a pretty regular chaos Lord, trying to achieve powers through Chaos and becoming a DP. Then I read Legion could imply that Alpharius and his whole legion are either 

1) still loyal to the Emperor but followed the Cabal by joining the evil to fight it from inside.
2) They understood the Imperium was a lost cause and better side with the winners before its too late.

But no matter which of the options and as CotE said, there are at least several Alpha Legion warbands that are Chaos followers.


----------

